# Western Chase



## DanielBeijbom (Jul 23, 2013)

I wanted to try something completely different...

A spaghetti western influenced track with an animated/cartoon feel is what I ended up with...=)



'Western Chase'

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F101902511&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## dog1978 (Jul 28, 2013)

I love it. Great sound. No questions. Awesome guitars and writing.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 28, 2013)

Really cool writing! Lots of great energy! Your wonderful string writing (at times) felt a bit buried in the mix....same with those great trumpet licks at the end. But that's getting picky. Well done; great track!


----------



## Resoded (Jul 28, 2013)

Great to see you here on vi-c mate. Nice work, really captures that animated movie score feel.


----------



## TGV (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent track.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jul 28, 2013)

Great Job Daniel !


----------



## ryans (Jul 28, 2013)

Really great writing very enjoyable!

Ryan


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome track!


----------



## sizzler52 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely track, didn't know what to expect from the title, love the chord progressions
Excellent writing
Sizzler


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments. I appreciate it!


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 5, 2013)

excellent writing, always a pleasure to listen to your stuff Daniel.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Aug 13, 2013)

Very, VERY good.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Jordan!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 18, 2013)

Tremendously energetic, I really liked this!

I might have balanced some mix elements differently, but it's inconsequential in the face of how nicely written and realized this cue is. Truly great work — it sounds like you had fun.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dean (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey, 
absolutely spectacular,..loved every single second of it! 
D


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot Mathazzar and Dean!


----------



## mark812 (Aug 21, 2013)

Excellent composition and sound. Which libraries were used?


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Mark! 

For this track I used: Lass lite, Ewqlso Gold, Samplemodeling Brass, Cinebrass Core and Omnisphere.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice track Daniel! Not exactly what I expected for a "spaghetti western" though... The time has a spanish/mexican vibe to me. And the orchestra is maybe too full for the genre... The instruments I link to films like Sergio Leone's are solo trumpet, harmonica, classical/electric guitar, early synth sounds, human whistle, female solo voice, bell, jew's harp, whip, plus of course orchestral instruments... but that does't matter, it's very well done, and it doesn't need to be necessarily a "spaghetti" cue


----------



## james hansson (Aug 23, 2013)

very good tracks ! good work


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 25, 2013)

Rob @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Nice track Daniel! Not exactly what I expected for a "spaghetti western" though... The time has a spanish/mexican vibe to me. And the orchestra is maybe too full for the genre... The instruments I link to films like Sergio Leone's are solo trumpet, harmonica, classical/electric guitar, early synth sounds, human whistle, female solo voice, bell, jew's harp, whip, plus of course orchestral instruments... but that does't matter, it's very well done, and it doesn't need to be necessarily a "spaghetti" cue




Rob, yes you're absolutely right. There is nothing "spaghetti western" about this track....well maybe the opening chord . Spanish/mexican is more what it is, especially with the flamenco clapping and castanets in the middle part. I pictured a "puss in boots" character being chased by mexicans and I suppose the "spaghetti" in the track was just to paint the picture. But the correct word would be Old western. Anyway, thanks for listening! 






james hansson @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> very good tracks ! good work





Thanks James!


----------

